# Wth



## edgeman (Nov 1, 2005)

is specialized doing, do they think consumers looking to get in or getting back into cycling dont do their research & comparisons with other bike manufactures? this is in regards to their 07's entry level road bikes,for example their popular allez elite. they drop the E5 frame for the lower A1 frame with a slapped on carbon seat stays, replace 105 drivetrain with mediocre tiagra drivetrain & then top it off with el cheapo jalco???? wheelset. & get this, all for same price of an 06' minus a few $$. going el cheapo to save a few $$ sorry,wrong marketing strategy. now someone wanting to get started with a new & decent entry level road bike & who wants a specialized will have to shell out $1400+ for a decent specialized allez comp with 105's


----------



## botto (Jul 22, 2005)

WTH does that have to do with Giant?


----------



## Mr. Jones (Jul 4, 2006)

*Specialized=Giant?*

To my knowledge, Specialized and Giant are not related. But maybe I missed something.


----------

